# Shady Plumbers



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Got a call today from a woman inquiring about my prices for jetting through a roof vent. I ask her a few questions about why would she need her line jetted and she tells me some plumbers just left her home saying she need her roof vents jetted as well as the rest of the drains in her home and that their price seemed high so she wanted to shop around :blink: 

I asked if she had a problem with her drains and she tells me that the upstairs toilet sometimes plugs and that she has to plunge it to get it to flush. I make an appointment with her and go and diagnose the problem and find out her son uses a little too much tp :laughing: I asked her did the other guys investigate the issue themselves she said that they never even entered her home. They gave her a diagnosis and price right from the front door


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds fishy to me. Why did she call the other plumber out? 

If she called to discover why her toilet plugs up all the time then you are dealing with an unethical company.

Can you sell a better flushing toilet that has a less chance of stopping up? (Drake gmax)


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I always diagnose the problem then explain to the HO what that problem is.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Yea, We have some companies here that try and just sell cleaning every line in the home. add to that jetting and that is some ticket. I believe in just giving a diagnosis for the given problem and offering the fix with all the extra unneeded stuff.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> *Yea, We have some companies here that try and just sell cleaning every line in the home.* add to that jetting and that is some ticket. I believe in just giving a diagnosis for the given problem and offering the fix with all the extra unneeded stuff.


Nice upsell for a clogged toilet.... :laughing:
Especially when they can go back next week and sell them a new toilet to replace that 1994 American Standard Cadet that can't flush 4 sheets of toilet paper without clogging...

Hopefully they have some money left then... :laughing:

Of course that Whole House Drain Cleaning Special for $900 to ensure that every line is clear and flowing well should give them great piece of mind... :laughing:

I've been to customers that had that happen... :furious::furious:

It puts a black mark on the profession....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen Roto Tooter quote outrageous prices for a main sewer replacement, sad part is people fall for it everyday because they don't know any better.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I see that crap every day. We have a big company here that does the samething. They will charge for looking at a clogged drain. Not even use equipment and say the line needs to be replaced.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

What is your response to the customer when feel the other outfit has been shady? Do you speak negatively about them, or their tactics to the customer?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I usually respond with... DAAAAMN!!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Indie said:


> What is your response to the customer when feel the other outfit has been shady? Do you speak negatively about them, or their tactics to the customer?


I personally don't get into bashing another company to customers because 9 times out of 10 the techs are just doing what they are told. I usually just tell them when can do it for cheaper and more than likely be more efficient in our repairs than the other company. Give them the quote and let them make their own choice on which one feels right for them.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

i treat new calls as a new job completely, i investigate myself from start to finish without knowing what the other companies have said.

Likewise with the homeowners, i listen to the problem/symptoms and dont listen the the homeowners idea of how to do my job.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*shadey plumbers*

I think that their are actually less shadey plumbers out there...these days .....

with the economy going down the drain , 
the herd is getting thinned out very quickly...

this good hard frost we have been going through
has probably taken out a lwhole ot of them....especially 
around here.....

of course , anyone with a pick up truck and a way to 
post on CRAIGS LIST can go out there and start up another shadey business.... ..


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We see a lot more of it in the service side as I am sure it's the same elsewhere. I don't know why people just say ok to a $7000 dollar sewer replacement when their yard isn't 40 foot wide. I hate it for the elderly the most they seem to get snowed more so than younger people which isn't right at all in my book, none of it is really.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

When I hear that some one else has done a bad thing to a customer. I Just say let me take a look and see what I think.

I get a lot of second opinion on drain calls lately. I tale the customer that I will try to clear the line and we will go from there. 99% of the time I get the line opened and the customer will ask. Why didn't the other guys get it opened? When they ask that. I have to watch what I say. I normally say well. I have patience and experienced when it comes to drains etc etc.

I never bad mouth them.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Indie

No need to bash any company out there. The idea is to present you as the professional and whatever you say takes precedent over anyone else. 

I will listen to the client and take in what is stated. I have my own set of requirements that I must follow to diagnose any and all plumbing issues. I then will give my recommendation and solution to the problem. I have a reputation of a problem solver and getting rid of a problem.


----------



## alongston (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds to me like the other company lost a customer. Too bad they didn't stick around long enough to actually diagnose the problem.


----------



## sigshooter71 (Dec 8, 2010)

A lot of companies are going commision pay. They will sometimes sell what ever they can even if it does'nt need to be replaced. Just to get a better pay check. I personally dont like it:furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sigshooter71 said:


> A lot of companies are going commision pay. They will sometimes sell what ever they can even if it does'nt need to be replaced. Just to get a better pay check. I personally dont like it:furious:


Show me a shop where the owner isn't on commission! :whistling2:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I meant to say without selling the extras. hehe


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

Was it these guys?
http://www.yelp.com/biz/rooters-on-demand-fremont


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> When I hear that some one else has done a bad thing to a customer. I Just say let me take a look and see what I think.
> 
> I get a lot of second opinion on drain calls lately. I tale the customer that I will try to clear the line and we will go from there. 99% of the time I get the line opened and the customer will ask. Why didn't the other guys get it opened? When they ask that. I have to watch what I say. I normally say well. I have patience and experienced when it comes to drains etc etc.
> 
> I never bad mouth them.


Ya, we all know that feeling. Especially on a tough one. They're like, "How did you do it?" and you're all "Oh, the right equipment, a little bit of experience, a touch of common sense, and a bunch of blind luck." And then you SWAGGER to the door feeling like you have the biggest berries this side of the moon. :laughing:


----------



## CentralPlumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

Indie said:


> What is your response to the customer when feel the other outfit has been shady? Do you speak negatively about them, or their tactics to the customer?



I try to avoid saying bad about any other plumbing company. There is one very shady company here and I do tell the customers about their pending law suits and recount some stories about other customers that have been burned by them.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is shady
We lost a re-pipe to a low ball price. The idiots cut the water free on day 1 of the re-pipe leaving the customer without water. For 3 days they used the customer’s toilets flushing a 1 gallon bucket of water into the toilet bowls. Then after day three they convinced the home owner that they must camera the drain lines. What they discovered was the waste and paper from their use in the drain lines and tried to convince the home owner that he needed a hydro jetting job.

I fired this guy from our shop and he was hired by our competition. Our customer called me to come talk to him. He was very sorry he did not use us as promises on the re-pipe were not kept once he refused the hydro jetting job. The customer told me everything.

There are rumors that this plumber has left our state and I am verry happy that he has. What a scum bag


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Indie said:


> What is your response to the customer when feel the other outfit has been shady? Do you speak negatively about them, or their tactics to the customer?


Ma'am,
Plumbers are kinda like doctors...
There's good ones, and there, there are the ones you wouldn't let
work on your dog!!!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Here is shady
> We lost a re-pipe to a low ball price. The idiots cut the water free on day 1 of the re-pipe leaving the customer without water. For 3 days they used the customer’s toilets flushing a 1 gallon bucket of water into the toilet bowls. Then after day three they convinced the home owner that they must camera the drain lines. What they discovered was the waste and paper from their use in the drain lines and tried to convince the home owner that he needed a hydro jetting job.
> 
> I fired this guy from our shop and he was hired by our competition. Our customer called me to come talk to him. He was very sorry he did not use us as promises on the re-pipe were not kept once he refused the hydro jetting job. The customer told me everything.
> There aree rumors that htis plumber has left oru state and I am verry happy that he has. What a scum bag


Well this guy actually had you convinced at one time, that he was ok, cuz you hired him.

Isn't it amazing sometimes when you look back, & say to yourself, what the heck was I smoking, when I hired this guy? And I trusted this moron, with my truck, my tools, my customers, & my reputation.

And even when the writing is on the wall, & you realize this guy is not gonna meet your standards, ever. We always hang on, for far too long, hoping one day the light will go on, & he will change.:no: Like Donald Trump says, people don't change.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> Well this guy actually had you convinced at one time, that he was ok, cuz you hired him.
> 
> Isn't it amazing sometimes when you look back, & say to yourself, what the heck was I smoking, when I hired this guy? And I trusted this moron, with my truck, my tools, my customers, & my reputation.
> 
> And even when the writing is on the wall, & you realize this guy is not gonna meet your standards, ever. We always hang on, for far too long, hoping one day the light will go on, & he will change.:no: Like Donald Trump says, people don't change.


 
I am very happy to say I did not hire him I saw through his way right away. This was someone higher up the food chain than me that hired him.


----------



## SimplePlumber (Feb 1, 2012)

tungsten plumb said:


> Got a call today from a woman inquiring about my prices for jetting through a roof vent. I ask her a few questions about why would she need her line jetted and she tells me some plumbers just left her home saying she need her roof vents jetted as well as the rest of the drains in her home and that their price seemed high so she wanted to shop around :blink:
> 
> I asked if she had a problem with her drains and she tells me that the upstairs toilet sometimes plugs and that she has to plunge it to get it to flush. I make an appointment with her and go and diagnose the problem and find out her son uses a little too much tp :laughing: I asked her did the other guys investigate the issue themselves she said that they never even entered her home. They gave her a diagnosis and price right from the front door


There are plenty of these kind of sales "techs" out there. I use "tech's" on purpose, since they may not be actually licensed master/journeyman plumbers and drain cleaner is a little limiting in scope.

I worked for a Mr. Rooter franchise out in Seattle for a three month period when I first moved there to have some income. While I was there...no less than 15 "techs" were hired and either quit or got fired in my short stint there. I was amazed by the lack of experience of some of the techs that were stuck in their own van after a six week...beginner-to-tech training program. They were taught to sell about 1/3 of the time...leaving about 2/3 for their technical training 

Even worse...the shop ran on a 100% commission basis. This forced ordinarily good people to do not so good things to feed themselves and their families as a matter of necessity, not greed.

I took a lot away from the experience of watching how employees operate in that kind of environment...lessons in what not to do.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Indie said:


> What is your response to the customer when feel the other outfit has been shady? Do you speak negatively about them, or their tactics to the customer?


No, I see this as an opportunity to show the customer first hand what a stand-up plumber really is. The worst was bidding a repipe for this elderly woman who almost went with another company who wanted $14300.00 (drywall included):furious:. She was scheduled for them to start when her son called me and I did it for 3500.00 (drywall included). I did not say a a thing about the other company, not wanting to make her feel any worse, but believe me I did leave a message with the owner letting him know my thoughts! Of course he never called me back. I worked for one of the more expensive companies in town and even they would'nt have been more than 7500.00


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> No, I see this as an opportunity to show the customer first hand what a stand-up plumber really is. The worst was bidding a repipe for this elderly woman who almost went with another company who wanted $14300.00 (drywall included):furious:. She was scheduled for them to start when her son called me and I did it for 3500.00 (drywall included). I did not say a a thing about the other company, not wanting to make her feel any worse, but believe me I did leave a message with the owner letting him know my thoughts! Of course he never called me back. I worked for one of the more expensive companies in town and even they would'nt have been more than 7500.00


We have one of those here, and it's a shame every time I hear the story. Big ads, nice trucks, and fancy uniforms draw people in. Many times it's a one time thing, but still. 

Generally I don't fault a company for their prices, but this outfit gives the trades a bad rap.


----------

